# AOL's email tax



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 2, 2006)

America Online is mounting a heinous campaign to force spam on its users, or suffer the possiblilty of their email _not being delivered on time,_ or having it be stripped of any attachments. Sound impossible to believe?

Here's an excerpt from a MoveOn letter:

_We wish to express our serious concern with AOL's adoption of Goodmail's CertifiedEmail, which is a threat to the free and open Internet.

This system would create a two-tiered Internet in which affluent mass emailers could pay AOL a fee that amounts to an "email tax" for every email sent, in return for a guarantee that such messages would bypass spam filters and go directly to AOL members' inboxes. Those who did not pay the "email tax" would increasingly be left behind with unreliable service...

AOL's "email tax" is the first step down a slippery slope that will harm the Internet itself. The Internet is a revolutionary force for free speech, civic organizing, and economic innovation precisely because it is open and accessible to all Internet users equally. On a free and open Internet, small ideas can become big ideas overnight. As Internet advocacy groups, charities, non-profits, businesses, civic organizing groups, and email experts, we ask you to reconsider your pay-to-send proposal and to keep the Internet free._

First, read the details by visiting http://www2.dearaol.com/faq . Then sign the petition at http://www.dearaol.com/ and spread the word!

Barley


----------

